# CMH,,, fish poaching ring busted



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Just found this in the CMH Dispatch. Throw the book at them.
http://www.dispatch.com/dispatch/co...7/16/overbag.ART_ART_07-16-07_B1_RL79SB4.html


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

HIP! HIP!

For the good guys....amazing, the time and effort put into all this!

Makes your realize the TRUE value of the couple of bucks a fishing license costs


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Does anyone know the names of the resturants that are involved? They should be fined as well.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Not many restaurants in-town New Albany that serve "sit-down" style fish. Only two I know off-hand would be The Rusty Bucket and Gibbys.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

The article said the other names would be released today.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

swollengoat...that's what I was thinking...those are the only two I can think of as well. Crazy stuff....hope for maximum fines!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Its only a good thing if they really stick it to the guys caught. The one guy had 127 counts against him with each count having a max of 30 days in jail and $250 fine. My calculations are that would work out to be 3810 days in jail (10.4 years) and $31,750 in fines. If I was a judge I would make the charges run back to back and let him sit there for 10 years in jail. Would that set an example or what?

Jake


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope it is not Gibbys I like the place and go often, but if it is they will be off my list enen if they do have the best chowder in central Ohio.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Good article. I'm looking forward to hearing which restaurant it is!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I know a guy on Lake Erie who has been taking 2 walleye limits a day this year,along with his buddys. On his private boat.Hell...He even owns a charter boat.........


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

FSHNERIE said:


> I know a guy on Lake Erie who has been taking 2 walleye limits a day this year,along with his buddys. On his private boat.Hell...He even owns a charter boat.........


Better call 1-800-POAHCER. Those guys need to be stopped.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I was out on a charter with a captain and his "helper" with my cousin and myself and we caught 35 walleye and he kept everyone. As we reached our "limit" he got the binoculars and watched for boats that would get near us. He launches out of Vermilion and he's a big guy with a beard named....


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Hopefully they are never allowed to have a license in Ohio again! Or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

bassmanmark said:


> I was out on a charter with a captain and his "helper" with my cousin and myself and we caught 35 walleye and he kept everyone. As we reached our "limit" he got the binoculars and watched for boats that would get near us. He launches out of Vermilion and he's a big guy with a beard named....



and YOU ALL caught..........35 walleye. and he watched for boats so YOU ALL could try not to get caught!  have a nice day


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Its only a good thing if they really stick it to the guys caught. The one guy had 127 counts against him with each count having a max of 30 days in jail and $250 fine. My calculations are that would work out to be 3810 days in jail (10.4 years) and $31,750 in fines. If I was a judge I would make the charges run back to back and let him sit there for 10 years in jail. Would that set an example or what?
> 
> Jake


You really want a guy to pay 10.4 years in prison for a fish?

These guys deserve to be punished but why would the game wardens let 1 person commit this many violations before something is done about it? I mean if its really about the fish. They let one person take over 100 fish before they did anything? Something aint right about this story. Im sorry.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I was wondering about that myuself fish coffin. Why let em take so many if you dont plan on making a big example of them. if they dont make a big example of them why not bust them asap?


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Sad thing is they'll get a slap on the wrist


----------



## fratfish (May 16, 2006)

just saw an article update that said they were asian restaurants, anyone know of any potential asian places in new albany that this may have been?


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

fishcoffin said:


> You really want a guy to pay 10.4 years in prison for a fish?
> 
> These guys deserve to be punished but why would the game wardens let 1 person commit this many violations before something is done about it? I mean if its really about the fish. They let one person take over 100 fish before they did anything? Something aint right about this story. Im sorry.


I honestly doubt any jail timed will be served at all - very little if anything. Sadly, poachers are just slapped on the wrist - and it is not the fault of ODNR. You can blame our judicial system for not taking hunting/fishing crimes seriously. (I turned in a poacher several years ago, and other than about $2500 in fines and court costs he got off without even so much as his license being revoked.)

As for allowing them to do it - I am sure they were building a case to prove this was deliberate, and there was a well established system in place for selling the fish afterwards. *It's the same thing with police going undercover to bust a theft ring, drug ring etc. You have to build the case, get all your facts and names straight and basically have it air-tight or some slick lawyer will get them off.

I honestly hope they put the screws to the restaurant(s) who bought the fish. They knew what they were doing and are the at the root of the problem. No demand = no business.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

and YOU ALL caught..........35 walleye. and he watched for boats so YOU ALL could try not to get caught! have a nice day Danshady......I was on his charter.....can't make him put them back....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I was out on a charter with a captain and his "helper" with my cousin and myself and we caught 35 walleye and he kept everyone. As we reached our "limit" he got the binoculars and watched for boats that would get near us





> .I was on his charter.....can't make him put them back....


please tell me i misread both of those posts. 
if the first one is true,why would you post openly about "poaching" walleyes?yes,if you participated,YOU were poaching.
to excuse your actions by claiming you could not make the captain "put them back" is absolutely absurd.
if i were a judge and you would have been caught and brought before me,i would have tripled your sentence simply for laying a lame story like that on me.it's so sad it's laughable


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

misfit said:


> please tell me i misread both of those posts.
> if the first one is true,why would you post openly about "poaching" walleyes?yes,if you participated,YOU were poaching.
> to excuse your actions by claiming you could not make the captain "put them back" is absolutely absurd.
> if i were a judge and you would have been caught and brought before me,i would have tripled your sentence simply for laying a lame story like that on me.it's so sad it's laughable





 Let the good times roll.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Ya know..It really happens all the time..I'd love to turn the ----- in..I'd rather cut my relationship with this person..


The law is the law...


What goes round comes round............


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

hey there rick, been doin ok...havent seen you post lately...but still got a lil fuel for the fire that this thread is about to turn into i see!! lol alot


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

i agree with you. Cut relations dont deal with the people again. Stay away from the situtation. Were i was brought up you mind your own buisness if you dont wanna become a part of it. Sadly that the way it is now a days.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Restaurants have still not been named AFAIK.

Anyone heard any more details?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i haven't heard anything except for the original news story that frebis food mart was the store involved.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmm, I'm sure the restaurants are trying to cover their azzes. Probably have the attorneys involved and won't allow the media to release names until something is "proven".


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

probably.one is in new albany and one in reynoldsburg,but no clue.


----------



## gmotif6 (May 2, 2005)

Wow! I was over their that day. I was wonderin what the heck ODNR doing way over here. I seen them puttin an SUV on a flatbed


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

fishcoffin said:


> You really want a guy to pay 10.4 years in prison for a fish?
> 
> These guys deserve to be punished but why would the game wardens let 1 person commit this many violations before something is done about it? I mean if its really about the fish. They let one person take over 100 fish before they did anything? Something aint right about this story. Im sorry.


10.4 years is WAY too light of a sentence for continuing to break the law almost everyday for a year. 

This should be a death penalty case easy. 

Please bring back public hangings.


----------

